# thoughts? help.



## capacity83 (Feb 13, 2011)

Anyway i did post on the other section regarding my situation but noone replied. anyway me and my wife of 6 yrs went councelling yesterday, and the councellor said it was over due to my wife saying she does not even want to "try" to make our marriage work at all. It was our very first session as well. She's young and attractive etc etc , loves clubbing, alchohol with her new friends etc. she's 22 and im 27. 

Anyway we talked about how to deal with our breakup yesterday which was fine. I initiated sex in the shower and she said "this is all i can give u". The thing is i will be moving out once my mums house is built in about 2 months. She says she doesnt mind us having sex but thats all physical and all she could give me. thoughts? i mean she says she has lost all feelings for me and does not love me anymore. Said in front of the councellor that she still cares about me as a friend. Thats all. 

Advise?


----------



## capacity83 (Feb 13, 2011)

btw we have a 4 yr old son as well.


----------



## vivea (Jan 22, 2011)

ohhh goodness...where do i start...no advice ,obviously all she wants to do is to have fun,you married her in her teen years + she had a baby ..,she has missed her fun years and now she discovered that it isn't too late...you can't do anything at that point.
You have to decide if only sex is OK for you.Gosh ,who is going to take care of your kid while she is partying ?


----------



## capacity83 (Feb 13, 2011)

vivea said:


> ohhh goodness...where do i start...no advice ,obviously all she wants to do is to have fun,you married her in her teen years + she had a baby ..,she has missed her fun years and now she discovered that it isn't too late...you can't do anything at that point.
> You have to decide if only sex is OK for you.Gosh ,who is going to take care of your kid while she is partying ?


I have no idea... i just dont want this relationship to end.. although i know its hard. Would it be possible that sex could bring us back ? i mean letting her feel something for me? Well, we talked about joint custody where we alternate from one week to another. One weekend she will be home. Another she gets to go out. Her parents are supportive and will look after my son even if she wants to go out. So basically yeh.. i dont know what i can do at this point of time. She probably wants to start seeing another guy as well.. i think. Although yesterday she said she's not interested in relationships. She doesnt believe in love etc etc.. i have no idea whats going on..


----------

